# THc extraction methods



## dthorpe (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey,

Recently been getting into Thc extraction and making Oil 'n what not.

I've seen a few methods scattered over the net. I've never made up a brew, but I'm planning on it.

I've pretty much stuck to the iso method and have gathered all items needed. I then seen a cooking oil extraction method, I figured this would be much easier. 

"#!: B. Extracting THC in cooking oil
For this process all you need in addition to the weed, is cooking oil - either vegetable or canola oil, both are fine. 

Step 1: Put the weed in a pan, or pot - and place on the stove on a low flame

Step 2: Pour enough oil over the weed to ALMOST cover it. Remember, the less oil, the more 
potent it will be. I recommend looking at the brownie mix box and seeing how much oil it calls for. Pour that amount in, if it is not enough add a bit more until you feel comfortable with it. Or, if the amount of oil called for in the brownie recipe looks like too much, add a little at a time, and simply add the remaining oil to the brownie mix.

Step 3: Let it sit on a low flame for as long as possible, and stir for a couple of minutes every half hour. The longer you can get this to go the better. Anywhere up to 12 hours is fine, but in my case I was only able to do this for about 2 or 3 hours.

Step 4: Make sure the flame is not too high! If the weed is picking up a very distinct brown color the flame is too high! The weed will obtain a brownish tint; however, too brown is no good, it must still be recognizable as a green plant at all times.

Step 5: When you are done cooking, set up a large bowl and either a colander, cheese cloth, or even a coffee filter.

Step 6: Dump the weed into the colander, cheese cloth, or coffee filter - allowing all the oil to go into the large bowl.

Step 7: Press the weed, getting as much oil out as possible. 

Step 8: Save your oil, and discard you weed; or sell it to an idiot, because it no longer has THC in it."

Now, you reckon this is a good method? Or should I just stick to the iso method (note: I'll also be cooking it down)


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

are you trying to make hash or cook food with it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey man, whoever told you this method is insane. I'll explain why in comments below.


Extracting THC in cooking oil

For this process all you need in addition to the weed, is cooking oil - either vegetable or canola oil, both are fine. 

Step 1: Put the weed in a pan, or pot - and place on the stove on a low flame

With no preping of the weed. Yeah, right. You're supposed to chop it first or grind it up. Then you're going to put the weed by itself in a hot pan over a flame. This guy is nuts.

Step 3: Let it sit on a low flame for as long as possible, and stir for a couple of minutes every half hour. The longer you can get this to go the better. Anywhere up to 12 hours is fine, but in my case I was only able to do this for about 2 or 3 hours.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA, this part really cracks me up!!!!!

At 100 degrees and higher, THC degrades. The longer it's at 100 degrees or higher, the more it will degrade. 12 HOURS IS FINE????? HAHAHAHA, tell ya what man, just go to the store and get yourself a pack of ciggerettes. Smoke one of them and you'll get higher than you will if you follow that advice.

Step 4: Make sure the flame is not too high! If the weed is picking up a very distinct brown color the flame is too high! The weed will obtain a brownish tint; however, too brown is no good, it must still be recognizable as a green plant at all times.

When it starts turning brown, it won't have ANY THC in it. Go ahead and cook it for the full 12 hours.....it won't change anything. You'll have nothing anyway.

Step 8: Save your oil, and discard you weed; or sell it to an idiot, because it no longer has THC in it."

Neither does anything else. The THC is gone. It's now a bowl of nothing but nasty plant material.

The type of person this nut is should be obvious by the comment he made to "sell it to an idiot". Anyone who would even think of doing that is a lowlife. The only idiot is the person who wrote this crap.

Now, you reckon this is a good method? Or should I just stick to the iso method (note: I'll also be cooking it down)[/quote]

Man, read the thread that "The Brothers Grunt" wrote on making Hash Oil.

No cooking of it man. You'd be cooking a flamable liquid. Just let it evaporate.

You have to use common sense when doing this. If some idiot told you to use gasoline, would you do it??? Follow Bro Grunts instructions to the letter and you'll have excellent quality oil.

And throw that idiots instructions away. He's a fool and a butthead.

I'm sorry, I don't ever call people names, but that "sell it" comment really pissed me off.


----------



## cjf2612 (Mar 30, 2007)

dthorpe said:
			
		

> Step 8: Save your oil, and discard you weed; or sell it to an idiot, because it no longer has THC in it."


 
Right on, Stoney.
I hate cooking too

Anyone that would sell that gives the purpose a bad name.


----------



## Bubby (Mar 30, 2007)

I knew I shouldn't have tried his greasy bud..


I've gotten high off bud that was 'cooked' in oil/butter. Here's what I do:
Boil a pot of water, then put a separate pot (with the oil + bud powder) in the boiling water. This guarantees that you won't burn the bud, and it'll be hot enough to heat the oil. Then strain the bud out with coffee filter.

Does anyone know if it's essential to heat the oil in the first place? Salt is soluble in water.. maybe we just need to swoosh around the oil, like we would with salt and water?


----------



## schlendrake (Apr 1, 2007)

Deep fried bud yum. NOT. That just sounds crazy. Cook it for 12 hours. I don't cook anything for 12 hours, not even ribs. :cry: . What a waste of good bud.


----------



## schlendrake (Apr 1, 2007)

I've heard of that method b4 woth water and butter/oil. from what I read it works well but tbg would know better as stoney said.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 1, 2007)

If you're attempting to take the psychoactive oils from the marijuana and put them into food, why not do it the easy way and just extract the oils using the ISO method?

Then, take the resulting oil and just add it to a small amount of cooking oil, mix it while WARM, not hot, and simply add it to the recipe?

No pots and pans, not radical heat, no mixing of butter and plant material....

A little ISO oil on a stainless steel rod, stirred into a little warm butter or cooking oil, then added to a batch of cookies.

How easy. The thc is undamaged, and now in the cookies!

It simply doesn't get any simpler than this.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 16, 2007)

The only time I was privledged to have tried special brownies was when a friend had some "mid grade" bud and he put a 1/4 broken up into a slow cooker with some water and a stick of butter.  It was left on for a few hours, maybe three or four, and then strained with cheese cloth and put in the freezer to harden the butter.  The hardened butter was then added to the brownie mix, into the oven, and 45 mins later, wallah! A pan of brownies got five people very stoned for a few hours.  Also, I think Stoney Bud said that THC degrades at something like 100 degrees, if that is the case, wouldn't any method of baking--cookies, brownies, or any other delicacy with THC in it be useless, as many of these call for temps as high as 400*?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2007)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> Also, I think Stoney Bud said that THC degrades at something like 100 degrees, if that is the case, wouldn't any method of baking--cookies, brownies, or any other delicacy with THC in it be useless, as many of these call for temps as high as 400*?


Yes, with no doubt what-so-ever, after cooking thc for however long, you have less when you're done. This information can be found almost anywhere. It's really not *me* saying it, I'm just repeating something that is already proven. Do a Google on "THC degrade heat", and you should get back plenty of hits on the subject. It's been tested to death.


----------

